# reason (matrix zum laufen bringen)



## redfreakz (20. Dezember 2001)

also ich hab jetzt so ziemlich viel ausprobiert, aber ich bekomm es einfach nicht hin dass ich mit der matrix den synth ansteuern kann...

kann mir da jemand helfen?

thx


----------



## CrazyFreddy (25. Dezember 2001)

*Plattern eingefügt ?*

hm...also wenn alles korrekt verkabelt ist und im Synth ein Plattern ausgewählt ist sollte es eigentlich gehen.

Einfach nur Plattern laden, in der Matrix diverse Töne erzeugen, auf Play klicken und schon müsste es funken..

Ansonsten wären da noch die Soundeinstellungen aber wenn sonst alles geht muss es an der verkabelung oder an dem Plattern liegen...

Sincerely yours
CrazyFreddy


----------



## redfreakz (1. Januar 2002)

hey.. danke für deine tips.. aber daran lags nicht!

nach unzähligen suchen auf seiten die sich mit reason beschäftigen hab ich einen unterschied zw. meiner matrix und den bildschirmfotos gesehn:

man kann in der matrix auch noch die lautstärke einstellen (die roten balken).. und die waren bei mir auf stumm *g*


----------



## Mythos007 (19. Februar 2002)

*auaaa*


----------



## shiver (12. März 2002)

*lol*


----------

